# - THE Animated .GIF Thread * N S F W * -



## BA

Bow down, bitches.


----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## guineaPig

dont touch the black power ranger


----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## L2R

BA rocks my world


----------



## McWigga

He rocks my world even more.


----------



## rashandreflex

awesome BA

opening this thread is like, 'whoa too much stimulation!'


----------



## 5-HT2

rashandreflex said:
			
		

> awesome BA
> 
> opening this thread is like, 'whoa too much stimulation!'



my sentiments exactly


----------



## ShaDDoW

BlueAdonis said:
			
		

>


----------



## ShaDDoW




----------



## ShaDDoW




----------



## ShaDDoW




----------



## L2R

carlos the jack-all is jackin this thread nicely


----------



## ShaDDoW




----------



## ShaDDoW




----------



## ShaDDoW




----------



## ShaDDoW




----------



## goatofthenever

BreakzHabit said:
			
		

>


Riki-oh!


----------



## ShaDDoW




----------



## ShaDDoW




----------



## ShaDDoW




----------



## ShaDDoW




----------



## ShaDDoW




----------



## ShaDDoW




----------



## ShaDDoW




----------



## ShaDDoW




----------



## ShaDDoW




----------



## ShaDDoW




----------



## ShaDDoW




----------



## ShaDDoW




----------



## ShaDDoW




----------



## ShaDDoW




----------



## New

BreakzHabit...I LOVE YOU!!

Incidentally, I don't use a 56k connection...you still slowed down my rig, though.

But no hard feelings...HOTNESS!!!


----------



## DigitalDuality

i'm guessing we forgot the nsfw feature ^


----------



## ShaDDoW

DigitalDuality said:
			
		

> i'm guessing we forgot the nsfw feature ^


Yeah, it shoulda been in the thread title. The last gif thread was chock fulla nsfw stuff.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

http://www.theimageplace.net/uploads/5d92c92ef0.gif
^ how long did it take someone to make that??
http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m293/cshaddow/Chix/anijackhammer0mt.gif
^ lol you can see the hand that throws the sand.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

heres my contribution.














































is there any place i could upload my gifs with out them being resized?


----------



## LiveIllegal

to BreakZHabit.  Looks like BA has some competition for King of Teh GIF.


----------



## plurMONSTER

jesus, carlos

that's some great work there!


----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## McLaren

BreakzHabit said:
			
		

>



who is this girl? I've seen individual pics of her scattered around, but have never found her site or name.


----------



## BA

You know who to ask!

That's one of Christina's models!

http://www.christina-model.com/store-ddl.html


----------



## TheLoveBandit

I think forgotten or frizz had this as an avatar or image.  Anyways, this is dedicated to them.


----------



## ShaDDoW

BA said:
			
		

> You know who to ask!
> 
> That's one of Christina's models!
> 
> http://www.christina-model.com/store-ddl.html


One of what? No, no, no. Her _name_ is Christina Model.

34DDD - 23 - 35. That's hot. I think she's like Fluffy's age too..


----------



## BA




----------



## Rated E

Does anyone know how you save these moving pics so that they still move?

EDIT: nevermind i figured it out, in the past i wasnt saving the file type as .GIF.


----------



## BA




----------



## BA

Rated E said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how you save these moving pics so that they still move?



Umm, say what? You save them as a .gif, dingbat.


----------



## guineaPig




----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## xcidium




----------



## Mazey




----------



## Jackal

So, my avatar had to be reduced in size to make the animation work.

asyou can see to the left it is not working. This because the file is about 9kb bigger than the maximum allowed. How do I make this fucker work??

Any hints appreciated


----------



## DigitalDuality




----------



## New

^That's so offensive that I had to laugh.


----------



## randycaver




----------



## DigitalDuality




----------



## randycaver




----------



## Curious Quetzal

FUCK

This was so good, UNTIL someone to unleash tit-fury.


----------



## sixpartseven

randycaver said:
			
		

>



hahaha


----------



## BA

*That dirty ho Tila Tequila.*


----------



## BA




----------



## mariacallas

Very Fluffy


----------



## xcidium




----------



## LiveIllegal

^^^hahaha the batman gifs are classic


----------



## Dude I'm sooo high




----------



## Dude I'm sooo high

This one is classic

So is this one lol:


----------



## BA




----------



## Church

Shouldn't there be a NSFW warning in the title of this thread? 

(don't get me wrong, I love this thread!! )


----------



## spork




----------



## Astavats

Both shows I remember very little of lol Enojy~


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Astavats said:
			
		

>


They see me rollin' They hatin' Patrollin' And tryin. to catch me ridin. dirty


----------



## L2R

Church said:
			
		

> Shouldn't there be a NSFW warning in the title of this thread?
> 
> (don't get me wrong, I love this thread!! )



yes there should. doing it now.


----------



## spidermann

edit: its been long enough hasn't it?


----------



## Blue_Phlame

^ it hasn't been 22.3 years yet.


----------



## BA




----------



## BA

One of the greatest ever. She might be the most perfectly formed human being on the planet.


----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## ClubbinGuido




----------



## BA




----------



## Survival0200

Funny. 

Why there's so much sex-related pictures?


----------



## getreal

> [randycaver]



OMG- That is totally discusting!!!!!!!!!!!! Geez- what a pig that dude is.  That chick must have her mouth part-way closed.  I've never seen that much gizzom come out of one dude!


----------



## getreal

Heres one for you Survival~





Dont let him get away from us!!!





And this is how I think of Felixthecat!


----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## Hand Amputation

these are great!

We need to make a seperate "Hot Asian girl with big tits bouncing" thread.

Please?


----------



## BA




----------



## BA

My all-time favorite:


----------



## BA




----------



## johnney5

This thread forces firefox to close on my [obsolete] 256mb RAM pc






This is a new one.

I'm lovin' the NSFW gifs.


----------



## xcidium

BUMP


----------



## dapurpman

whats the lil homies reaction to that ass...


----------



## BA

dapurpman said:
			
		

> whats the lil homies reaction to that ass...



Huh? Are you asking what is his reaction?


----------



## LiveIllegal

Shut up BA


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## sc4t

dapurpman said:
			
		

>


hey! that's my gif!


----------



## BA

LiveIllegal said:
			
		

> Shut up BA



Have a stroke and collapse on your face.


----------



## bRoken&foRgoTTen




----------



## slushy muddy water




----------



## LiveIllegal

BA said:
			
		

> Have a stroke and collapse on your face.



You look more at risk for that yourself.


----------



## TALLY




----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## TALLY




----------



## TALLY




----------



## dapurpman

^ lol, i almost spat up my beer, the first baseball one n' the last fat chick. comedy.


----------



## Nexus One




----------



## TALLY




----------



## TopRocka

I don't think anyone besides BA has posted anything entertaining in here.

Mods, can we pls lock this thread for anyone but Bloo to post in? ty


----------



## dapurpman

TopRocka said:
			
		

> I don't think anyone besides BA has posted anything entertaining in here.


----------



## TopRocka

That's a nice jacket that man is wearing.


----------



## TALLY




----------



## dapurpman




----------



## BA




----------



## His Name Is Frank




----------



## BA




----------



## donkeyPUNCH




----------



## xcidium

Does anyone know who this is?
I mean, goddamn.


----------



## doesntmatter

keeley hazel (sp?)

thing is she's only like 20 or 21


----------



## xcidium

???

??


?

I see no problems.....

edit:
http://innuendo.blogter.hu/?post_id=76774 



Once again, i can't forsee why her being 20/21 is an issue, if not a highlight. Make use of those boobs before they get to your knees.


----------



## XperienceMe




----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## ClubbinGuido

^ WTF? lol


----------



## TALLY

*NSFW*:


----------



## Infernal

Been posted yet?


----------



## exarkann




----------



## Hand Amputation

*The Hot Asian Girl Animated Gif Thread*

Please contribute:


----------



## guineaPig

you sonofabitch. you have to make this thread AFTER i lose all the shit on my HD.

maybe later i'll see what i have in photobucket still.


----------



## Hand Amputation

Bump

More More More!


----------



## Hand Amputation

guineaPig said:
			
		

> you sonofabitch. you have to make this thread AFTER i lose all the shit on my HD.
> 
> maybe later i'll see what i have in photobucket still.



Please share!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I though it said hot asian girl _amputated _gif thread. I am disturbed that I am disappointed.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

I like Asian girls.


----------



## guineaPig

only found 3.
i'll check the other photobucket acc later.


----------



## Hand Amputation

Hot.


----------



## waterfreak

*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*: 










a few i made.


----------



## The Dumb Banana




----------



## Hand Amputation

Merged my thread.


----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## TALLY

Well, im glad im not at work.  well I dont have a job, but if i did.....l..


----------



## BA




----------



## BA

TALLY said:
			
		

> Well, im glad im not at work.  well I dont have a job, but if i did.....l..



Maybe you missed the "*NSFW*" in the title, dingbat.


----------



## New

^That one always struck me as odd.


----------



## TALLY

BA said:
			
		

> Maybe you missed the "*NSFW*" in the title, dingbat.


 

Yeah, i know.  What I meant to say in my last post is....

"Im glad im not at work because I have a boner."


----------



## BA




----------



## TopRocka

BA, who is that ho in the first 3 images in your last post?


----------



## IcebergSlim

oh u mad cuz im stylin on you %)


----------



## Luchia

*Post your funny photos/animations etc.*

I have a new addiction, collecting funny/cool photos, animations, avatars etc. Here's a couple to begin with. Any multi media donations to help support this habit would be appreciated.


----------



## Klue

Hey Luchia
That first one is quite clever. 
Why dont you try...
THE Animated .GIF thread in The Lounge.

Have you figured out how to use the Advanced Search engine yet?
It is quite good, and very handy


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Been awhile since anyone bumped this - you may want to put yout clips in this existing thread 

- THE Animated .GIF Thread *nsfw* -


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Damn...Klue is quicker than me ... *again*


----------



## felix

damn admins leaving my homeless forum all cluttered up.  

HOMELESS -> THE LOUNGE


----------



## captainballs

> Originally Posted by *IcebergSlim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _oh u mad cuz im stylin on you_



This guy really puts an end to the whole "what's beef" debate.


----------



## Luchia

TopRocka said:
			
		

> BA, who is that ho in the first 3 images in your last post?



-Looks like Anna Nicole Smith.


----------



## TALLY




----------



## choppa

*POST A GODDAMN GIF!!1!!!1!11twelve. . .. ... .. ..*







GO, GO, GO, GO!!!!!!








GET TO THE CHOPPA!11!









MOVE, MOVE!1!!!







*dives in a foxhole*


----------



## choppa

HAHAHaHahahahAHAHAHAhahahahahHAAHAHAhahahahahah!!1!11!111 oh wow.


----------



## TALLY

Dear Choppa,

We already have a .GIF thread.

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=274034

You are new so you might not know about the search feature we have here at bluelight. It is the eighth selection from the left on the bluelight toolbar at the top of your screen.  So, you might want to use it next time before you make a thread.

That is all.

-TALLY


----------



## indelibleface

TALLY said:
			
		

> Dear Choppa,
> 
> We already have a .GIF thread.
> 
> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=274034
> 
> You are new so you might not know about the search feature we have here at bluelight. It is the eighth selection from the right on the toolbar at the top of your screen.  So, you might want to use it next time before you make a thread.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> -TALLY



Wow, you _really _want that mod position.


----------



## fengtau

bump!


----------



## TALLY

Indelibleface said:
			
		

> Wow, you _really _want that mod position.



Why?  Isnt this how I normally act?  Level headed and infomative to noobs? 

Thats me.


----------



## Chicago66

I love this thread because of the content, but I hate this thread because it kills my computer.


----------



## colors




----------



## mulberryman




----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## Swerlz




----------



## Swerlz




----------



## orml

moar pics, less nudie ones just the hilarious ones like grandma punting...


----------



## TheLoveBandit

L2R's recent google nekkid people thread made me think of this


----------



## L2R

oh man, that's great!^


----------



## TheLoveBandit

I also have to admit, ever since your early days of posting pics of you in  gee with your weapon (katana?) I've wanted to post these for you:


----------



## L2R

i don't think i have to be as off guts as i am right now to laugh at those


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Those "Flipping Out" ninjas are win.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

ninja power!


----------



## TALLY

Kinda stickin with the whole martial arts theme.  Here's one I call....

*Bloodsport, The Band*


----------



## TheLoveBandit

^^That one made me LOl, 'cuz I love that flick.


Can't stay martial arts, but how about some other knockouts?










Kelly Pavlik is a local hero where I live.  Where I live sucks.


You can always go back to old school wrestling as well






Or just some superhero shit?


----------



## melange

^hahahhahahahh the fucking batman one


----------



## TheLoveBandit

An old one, cat jumps kid and scares the shit outta him








Then a variation on it some of you might appreciate


----------



## Blue_Phlame

TALLY said:
			
		

> Kinda stickin with the whole martial arts theme.  Here's one I call....
> *Bloodsport, The Band*


That one's hillarious! i have something related: 





and another van damme


----------



## mulberryman




----------



## TheLoveBandit

Love Van Damme, hadn't seen that FPS one though - good one.  Also seen that last one with they guy getting attacked, as it's been around for a long time, but I never have figured out wtf those things were.


Keeping the party jumping:

For Axl and his old stab-self avatar:





This one always reminds me of tambo's scrolling face on a tv avatar:





And this is just kinda fucked up, but it'll keep the party going:


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Month of no replies....time for something new


----------



## jam uh weezy

Swerz said:
			
		

> *NSFW*:


That made my balls hurt...


----------



## Tenchi

jam uh weezy said:
			
		

> That made my balls hurt...




Urethral sounding = ouch.


----------



## lilczey

totally awsome thread


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Dunno if that's Reno911 or actual cop footage.


----------



## guineaPig

it's reno911
it's a running joke they got where that guy pulls someone over and they somehow injure him and escape lol.


----------



## TWK




----------



## Blue_Phlame

TWK said:
			
		

> -not animated-


----------



## OpiumKing




----------



## Slay

oh someone teach me how to make animated gifs or ill kill myself!!!!!!!


----------



## OpiumKing




----------



## TWK

Blue_Phlame said:
			
		

>


THIS ONE IS JUST FOR YOU CAUSE I KNOW U WILL LIKE IT HAHAHAHA





AND THESE ARE FOR THE REST


----------



## Tenchi




----------



## Doctor-G




----------



## Doctor-G




----------



## Blue_Phlame

Yes! this thread is back!


----------



## Doctor-G




----------



## felix

Doctor-G said:
			
		

>


*bookmarks*


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Doctor-G said:
			
		

>



I saved at least 3


----------



## Doctor-G




----------



## Doctor-G




----------



## Mr.Hankey

Doctor-G said:
			
		

>




ooooh babee


----------



## dr-ripple

Mommy always told me it was fun. . . even when I am pinned.















I hate this guy . . not to sure why


----------



## Psych0

heres a few


----------



## Mr. White

OpiumKing said:
			
		

>



hahaha, i know i would have done it


----------



## doesntmatter




----------



## Bill




----------



## applesbliss

G.I.F

Graphics I'd Fuck


----------



## atri

he should have performed an inverted lariat on that sliding midgit.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

awesome


----------



## Bill




----------



## Blue_Phlame

^ unsensored:


----------



## Rated E




----------



## Blue_Phlame

I do believe those are both .jpg's, sir.


----------



## Rated E

This is payback, bitch.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

payback for what, may I ask?


----------



## tribal girl

Can anyone make the file size smaller?.

I want it as an avatar. :D


----------



## felix

which one?


----------



## tribal girl

This one, sorry, imageshack sucks.  






Or this one. :D


----------



## felix

jumping on the bandwagon, i see? 






i'm afraid this was the best i could do with the other one: 






there's a LOT of frames in that one.


----------



## randycaver

^ that avatar looks familiar, i think i had it for a hot minute? lol 

 pedo bear


----------



## clayfig

*The Bluelight GIF Off 2008 [nsfw]*

ill start


----------



## Walks

Charlie murphy!


----------



## tribal girl

Thanks, felix.


----------



## tribal girl




----------



## L2R

doesntmatter said:
			
		

>


i love this one


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## Bill




----------



## TheLoveBandit




----------



## Zzyzx




----------



## China Rider

Zzyzx said:


>



That has me giggling over and over again.


----------



## mariacallas

hahahaha.


----------



## beezaa

My Fav


----------



## StayinAwake




----------



## Alchemist




----------



## Blue_Phlame

Alchemist said:


>



I wish I was there when that happened.



Alchemist said:


>



I'd like to know more about what had happened.


----------



## Alchemist

Ali floatin like a butterfly


----------



## Blue_Phlame

*dump*


----------



## Alchemist




----------



## clayfig

Astavats said:


> Both shows I remember very little of lol Enojy~





if you look in the back on the wall it says" not the mdma "




dont know how I caught it

** edit
I fail, i forgot the catch praise for that character was not the mama


----------



## Tupac777

clayfig said:


> if you look in the back on the wall it says" not the mdma "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont know how I caught it
> 
> ** edit
> *I fail*, i forgot the catch praise for that character was not the mama


haha,not really,it _does_ look more like mdma


----------



## Bomboclat




----------



## Blue_Phlame

Those dogs with tiny heads are retarded. esp. of the chihuahua family


----------



## Bill

*NSFW*:


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

and now

*stare at the dot in the middle during the countdown.*


*NSFW*:


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

wow that last one is fucking awesome.


----------



## Tupac777

holy shit,the last ones sick


----------



## cletus

Bill said:


>



LOL, that happened not too far away from me! The Seagull steals his daily pack of Doritos from a local Newsagent!!


----------



## leila762

ninjadanslarbretabar said:


> and now
> 
> *stare at the dot in the middle during the countdown.*
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



This thread is frigging brilliant guys  :D
I have been reading it for an hour & showing people the gif animation -  there are some really clever guys on this thread , i wish i could make stuff like this !

especially the last one !!!!!!!!!


----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## Max Power

so much win!


----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## sgurd




----------



## DexterMeth

lmfao....nice find on that Jesus/last supper shit GuineaPig

...and to everyone else...all those Ronald McDonald ones are seriosuly so fucking lol funny.  "lol the internet..lol fiber...lol etc"...ahahhah
The Cristopher Walken one from that drug kingpin flick is fucking tight and hilarious...i just facebooked it to half my highschool grad class.  lol


----------



## Blue_Phlame

What's this from?


----------



## LivingInTheMoment

Real funny BA, where the hell do you navigate for search?


----------



## cletus




----------



## donkeyPUNCH

Blue_Phlame said:


> What's this from?



looks like one of the guys from Blink 182 in "white trash" costume.


----------



## BA




----------



## Max Power

Blue_Phlame said:


> What's this from?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EDVonxOeDo


----------



## vegan

>


shaolin soccer!
not as great as kung fu hustle, but already on the right path


----------



## >ENLiGHT*

*The animated GIF thread...I know you know because I know you know I know you know*
















GO ON NOW CHAPS....


----------



## Riconoen

LOLWUT on milk out the ass


----------



## Portillo

LOLWUT with the stupid thread title.


----------



## lostNfound

that ass needs a nipple implant


----------



## Riconoen

nothing will top milk out the ass.


----------



## chainsawr

^ oh yeah yeah well you got another dick coming rico. animooted! ya figadealme?


----------



## Riconoen

animooted gifs are retarded. except for milk out the ass.


----------



## chainsawr

Riconoen said:


> animooted gifs are retarded. except for milk out the ass.


----------



## Riconoen

sorry, milk out the ass is milk out the ass.


----------



## chainsawr




----------



## BA

RIP Michael Jackson


----------



## ladyinthesky

haha these are awesome gifs


----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## SpiralOut

Because I'm a swell guy.  Enjoy.


----------



## lostNfound




----------



## vegan

seeing this page, i concluded that jessica alba is the only white girl left that i still find attractive (sorry to all the girls in here. it's just a question of tastes and allergy)


----------



## D's

Awesomez!


----------



## D's




----------



## Erich Generic

Lmfao wtf^


----------



## We are all ONE

Riconoen said:


> animooted gifs are retarded. except for milk out the ass.



Prime example of cancer.

Threads like this need to be bumped more often to sift out the nonsense.  Keep bringing it BA.


----------



## BA

We are all ONE said:


> Keep bringing it BA.



Aight!


----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## We are all ONE

I've missed more than 9000 shots in my career. I've lost almost 300 games. 26 times, I've been trusted to take the game winning shot and missed. I've failed over and over and over again in my life. And that is why I succeed - Michael Jordan


----------



## BA

Joey Lauren Adams from Mallrats










Kelly Preston





Uma Thurman





Jessica Simpson





Emily Proctor from CSI





Erica Durance from Smallville


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar




----------



## Bomboclat

BA said:


>



lol juggalo


----------



## D's




----------



## sixpartseven

*removed*

you're welcome


----------



## AmorRoark




----------



## D's




----------



## mariacallas




----------



## lostNfound

^ wow..... just WOW =d


----------



## lostNfound




----------



## Bomboclat




----------



## L2R

sixpartseven, i don't care if it's real or not, get rid of that shit please


----------



## D's




----------



## lostNfound

*NSFW*:


----------



## cletus

^Do you reckon she's whistling on the way down? :D


----------



## D's

lol

*NSFW*: 



**removed at request**








 noooo kittttyyyy


----------



## mariacallas

Fark, this is just  mesmerizing.


----------



## felix

^ please post more gifs of yourself.


----------



## cletus




----------



## Dave

mc-- good find! I could probably watch that all day.


----------



## lostNfound




----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## D's

^ i lold is that a one armd monkey spankn it?


----------



## Dave

Bump.


----------



## D's

^lol





















*NSFW*:


----------



## guineaPig




----------



## D's




----------



## D's




----------



## D's




----------



## TheLoveBandit

Titled: Shoe_Glue.gif


----------



## D's




----------



## trainwreckmolly

*NSFW*:


----------



## D's

*NSFW*: 










*NSFW*: 










*NSFW*: 









WTF IS GOING ON!?>


----------



## trainwreckmolly

*NSFW*: 










*NSFW*: 










*NSFW*: 










*NSFW*:


----------



## Opiate 420




----------



## D's

is it just me or am i the only one getting blue balls looking at this gif?!


----------



## cletus




----------



## cletus




----------



## trainwreckmolly

*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*:


----------



## tigger420




----------



## D's




----------



## trainwreckmolly

*NSFW*:


----------



## D's

*NSFW*: 










*NSFW*: 












This is so fucking hot:

*NSFW*:


----------



## HouseFever

*NSFW*:


----------



## trainwreckmolly

^I don't even want to know what the fuck that actually was.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar




----------



## MistaJeff

HouseFever said:


> *NSFW*:



That's a  guys sucking off a dolphin isn't it, I've seen the video of it.


----------



## HouseFever

Yeah, not nice.


----------



## CbRoXiDe

formally requesting the gif of the ball getting sucked into the arse and it goes om nom i think !


----------



## gloeek

The only one I have in my photobucket...fails.


----------



## gloeek

lol


----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## trainwreckmolly

*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*:


----------



## Sykik

>



ROLFOMG.... serious loling.


----------



## D's

lol


----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## BA

Nasty ass beyonce


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

shiiit...I'd fuck beyonce.


----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

*NSFW*:


----------



## trainwreckmolly

^lol @ both of those cats.


----------



## lostNfound




----------



## jd0t

The one above me is hilarious. Just because it's a mom punching another mom in the face, because of one of their daughters smoking marijuana. Classic.





trainwreckmolly said:


>



That whole porno video was amazing. That girl.


----------



## D's




----------



## the_highest_mormon




----------



## sorpresa!

*NSFW*:


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

that shit is weird d's....












edit:  beyonce is hot.  looking like a robot is just more icing


----------



## D's

*NSFW*:


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

dude had too many arms anyway


----------



## Blue_Phlame

D's said:


>



whats that one from? is it any good?



Dr. Funkenstien said:


>



the one with the cock is funnier :D


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

i haven's seen the cock one.

that one "thing in the road" looks a little like something out of in the mouth of madness.


----------



## D's

what are u talking about it's Lindsay Lohan doing the crab-walk.


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

^lol.

cat gifs

*NSFW*:


----------



## D's

this turns me on..


----------



## Larr_E

^^That's awesome^^


----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## D's

*NSFW*:


----------



## BA

mariacallas said:


> Fark, this is just  mesmerizing.



Tawnee Stone, sweet!


----------



## BA




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## CashewXD

this thread is awesome.

it also points out the fact that photobucket deletes a ton of people's pictures.


----------



## D's

omg gay.


----------



## jmo562003

*Some of my personal faves*

Here are a couple of my personal favorites


----------



## lostNfound




----------



## happiman

cool THANKS


----------



## Swerlz




----------



## Bomboclat

I didnt know goddess did porn


----------



## tathra

666ismoney.com


----------



## Riconoen




----------



## Blue_Phlame

If I was locked in a room with Mikuru, I can't say what will happen. But her tears will be used as lubricant.


----------



## Trippanator

*NSFW*:


----------



## lostNfound

wtf is going on in that second gif?

is that pee wee hermans house


----------



## lostNfound




----------



## D's




----------



## tathra




----------



## trainwreckmolly

LOL D's nothing like hair fucking a bitch.



this kid gets rokt by a shit ton of backpacks


----------



## CashewXD

^hah that's hilarious 

this thread is so full of broken links and inactive photobucket accounts. it makes me laugh.

RAINBOW BUNCHIE!!!!!


----------



## toa$t




----------



## trainwreckmolly

ahhahahaha epic.


----------



## Dave

That looks like a Darwin award just waiting to happen.


----------



## trainwreckmolly

i had to repost this one of damien strictly for the lulz


----------



## Acid Eiffel




----------



## Blue_Phlame

bitches should see it coming more often.


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## Pans-Advocate




----------



## Dr. Funkenstien




----------



## Bill




----------



## An Iz

4 da rest of eternity!


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

i wish I had 360 degree panoramic vision.


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## Dr. Funkenstien




----------



## D's




----------



## TheLoveBandit




----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

TWM always has the good shit


----------



## TheLoveBandit




----------



## Pans-Advocate




----------



## toa$t

^dude


----------



## trainwreckmolly

wow theres no way thats real.


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

i cant hand spring/flip flop but the ball looks fake 

rumplestilts-kin varial heel looks like cake though.  who even films cheesy shit like that other than kraft?


----------



## vegan

about the skater, i think it's real
the board reacts normally when he presses it with the clutch
and the whole move looks hard but logic, from the eye of a skater

as for the "basketballer", i'm super impressed but i don't know any better


----------



## vegan

ps : some people are over-gifted + spend all their life practicing
that gives results you wouldn't believe possible


----------



## sgurd




----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## D's




----------



## Pans-Advocate

Instant best of BL material


----------



## lostNfound

^ LOL, that's awesome.


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## Tenchi




----------



## lostNfound




----------



## Blue_Phlame

Wat is this?


----------



## Bomboclat




----------



## BA




----------



## Larr_E

BA said:


>





I want to slap this girl What the hell does she think she's doing??? Like the song says ""Suck it, fuck it or leave it alone"...


NSFW:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koJLkxN3mDY


----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## Blue_Phlame

laughter





drew carey look alike


----------



## StarOceanHouse




----------



## BA

StarOceanHouse said:


>



YYEEESSSSS!!!!!


----------



## trainwreckmolly

StarOceanHouse said:


>



that dude's shit was FUCKED up afterwords.


----------



## Klue




----------



## Blue_Phlame

Kramer reminds me of one of dad's friends that I call uncle.


----------



## D's

Klue said:


>



lol thats fucking great


----------



## Blue_Phlame

*Bitch Slap!*


----------



## Oxydation

Ah, the sweet instant enjoyment of .gifs.  

Why don't they just call them .gifts

bawh haw haw har har stfu and do it.


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## D's

omnomnomnom


----------



## Bill

holy shit lool^

















*NSFW*:


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar




----------



## drscience

fucking cats


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

exactly, n he doesnt even look back


----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar




----------



## Pillthrill

I went through this whole thread last night.


----------



## gloeek

trainwreckmolly said:


>



lol this makes me laugh so hard.


----------



## trainwreckmolly

one rubber to rule them all.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

officer ?


----------



## ThoseUnknown




----------



## Falcon




----------



## Falcon

I came to rock this thread %)


----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## Falcon

One of my favs


----------



## Falcon

This is a very funny video so popular these days on the tv.
One of the fans of my football team making fun of the tv reporter on live television


----------



## Falcon

The classic face slide..






Come on people, i wanna see yours


----------



## Falcon

Oh, an this is quiet sick, you can put as much as you want on a side or behind it and it will still work, if you know what i mean..


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

lol at the wtf sheep


----------



## Falcon

Some time ago i went maniac searching for this kind of GIFs, collecting only the best for some obscure reason that still i don't know.. at least now i can post 'em somewhere


----------



## Falcon

I LOVE this one


----------



## gloeek




----------



## Falcon

Hey Gloeek, what movie does it come from?

Here ya got a classic:


----------



## gloeek

it's from GIA. a fucking hot, but depressing movie.


----------



## Falcon

Thanks


----------



## trainwreckmolly

smoke ring collision


----------



## Bomboclat

holyshit


----------



## waterfreak

trainwreckmolly said:


> smoke ring collision



that is cool!!


----------



## Free Radical




----------



## guineaPig

skills


----------



## Free Radical

^LOL that's fucking awesome

you made my day


----------



## guineaPig

^i still have yet to find the source of that gif
i don't know if it's real or fake. hilarious none the less.


----------



## Falcon

Here it comes, the daily gif


----------



## sixpartseven

^ Daily gif? That's been posted like 9 times in here.

Still a classic though, so no complaints here.


----------



## Pillthrill

I don't see the point of the scientific smoke rings thing though. Although cool.


----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## Falcon

sixpartseven said:


> ^ Daily gif? That's been posted like 9 times in here.
> 
> Still a classic though, so no complaints here.



I'm sorry :S


----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## Blue_Phlame

duuuuuuuuude there's a hole in the bottom right corner of your picture! How'd you do that?


----------



## trainwreckmolly

its 25 images.  bluelight wont let you put more than 25 images into a single post.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

all I see is one big image with a hole in the side.

amaaazing new online imaging protocol.

am i doing it right?































Lets have a little stare at this one shall we?


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar




----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

^ok, this is where the nudie thread needs to go, its the future
but instead of a ballon its oughtha be a giant sharpie with octopus hand n usb port


----------



## slortaone

^ i cant stop looking at that. so good


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

yeah i never knew girls could chew chewwinggum anally n make bubble THAT big


----------



## sixpartseven

Pillthrill said:


> I don't see the point of the scientific smoke rings thing though. Although cool.



Most likely a way to study interference patterns created by waves interacting on each other, sort of. The smoke rings aren't really "waves" in the typical sense, but the result of them colliding certainly is a type of interference pattern. It's a cool way to visualize it - the results are pretty spectacular -  instead of using water - or light - which is too obvious and has been done over and over already.


----------



## D's

my fav


----------



## trainwreckmolly

who the fuck lets their kid play with a king cobra?


----------



## trainwreckmolly

this is the true definition of rolling face.


----------



## trainwreckmolly

is that -Guido- bouncing up and down in front of him? LOL


----------



## guineaPig




----------



## drscience

they are talking...they worked it out and are going to pool their resources against their whitecoat wearing captors.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

They started fighting and then said 'wait, what are we doing?' to themselves and continued about their day.


----------



## Bill

I laffed out loud 

:3


----------



## guineaPig

a scuffle broke out, they started beefin', then all of a sudden one looks at the other and goes "bro..."  and the other looks back and says "bro......." and then they were cool.

they didn't hug it out though....


----------



## Klue

More Seinfeld gifs.

*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*: 










*NSFW*: 










*NSFW*:


----------



## mindtools

^none of thease work


----------



## D's

none of those links work klue.




lol
i'm going to put tags on this, dunno wtf is going on

*NSFW*:


----------



## trainwreckmolly

aww how do you think that kid felt when he realized he was caught on video?


----------



## D's

trainwreckmolly said:


> aww how do you think that kid felt when he realized he was caught on video?



hahahaha it must have been going on for some time. i guess the dogs owner got tired of the boy dry humping it so he taped it.
obviously it is in another country.





I'm a giraffe!!! 
LOL


----------



## trainwreckmolly

you can see her big fat ass mouth the words "holy crap" as its coming towards her LOL.  i never did see any episodes of that show.  its it still on TV?


----------



## trainwreckmolly

jenna haze ftw!


----------



## D's

trainwreckmolly said:


> you can see her big fat ass mouth the words "holy crap" as its coming towards her LOL.  i never did see any episodes of that show.  its it still on TV?



lol i think they cancled it, to many fat people getting hurt.


they see me rollin... they haten..





edit fuck molly thats awesome


----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## microtel

Blue_Phlame said:


> What's this from?





from "Boogie Nights", Little Bill (William H Macy)


----------



## trainwreckmolly

no, thats from a blink 182 music video.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

hay look! it's marissa!

*NSFW*: 












lol j/k, it's not marissa


----------



## trainwreckmolly

for your sex ed 101 viewing pleasure.


----------



## D's

lol girls produce semen


----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## Azron




----------



## lonewolf13

so you DO like little children getting hurt... how does ur fingers smell now?


----------



## Azron

fairly similar after a night with your mom


----------



## lonewolf13

ewww you nasty


----------



## watsons torment




----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## lonewolf13

^ coolest thing i've seen in a long fucking time


----------



## Blue_Phlame

how about these


----------



## lonewolf13

haah rotflma  congrats you almost made me pee myself laughing so hard.  no i've got a side cramp fuckers!!!


----------



## guineaPig

photobucket is being a serious bitch about gifs these days.
tried to upload like 4 and only one made it.


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

not sharp at all dude, 

lol, i use to love this one


----------



## guineaPig




----------



## watsons torment




----------



## watsons torment




----------



## guineaPig

^oh my fucking god, that's the best version of that gif i've seen yet


----------



## lonewolf13

doggie ptsd ftw


----------



## MrLeading




----------



## trainwreckmolly

LOL very nice.


----------



## carl

this made me think of captainballs & Rico


----------



## toa$t




----------



## slushy muddy water

Blue_Phlame said:


> how about these
> 
> *NSFW*:








i lub dees


----------



## trainwreckmolly

toa$t said:


>



lol right in the temple.  knocked out cold.


----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## felix

lol. i salute & appreciate your work in this thread, TWM.


----------



## trainwreckmolly

^:D


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar




----------



## watsons torment

FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Klue

^ Wow! Is he trying to shoot the dog as it's running towards him?

Found it. It's from a training exercise by the looks of it, blanks and the 'perp' is wearing a dog suit. From 0:32


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfi5FVs63Jo


----------



## watsons torment

awww a training video  still cool though

i like how at about 40 seconds in after the police dude pulls off the dog, the dog bites the policeman while he spins round


----------



## watsons torment

DIE DIE DIE!!


----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## donkeyPUNCH

ninja... who is that girl?  does anybody know?  she reminds me of mary-kate/ashley olsen maybe?  or jessica beal?


----------



## Bomboclat




----------



## GenericMind

Holy fucking orgasm wall!


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Have a guess at which ones are actually pre-sneeze faces.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar




----------



## 8ft-Sativa

^ omg ... Asian girls with great tits.

That's a double Combo....


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## lonewolf13

^aww how cute  i remember doing that to a kitten too...... or maybe it was a kid..yeah it was a kid because i remember the parents didnt like me doing that and i had to go away for a while 

thanks for bringing back bad memories


----------



## Unbreakable

http://i410.photobucket.com/albums/pp181/replicators_album/gifs/obama.gif



http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk99/eminemsprincess/105z4omjpg.gif


----------



## Pillthrill

I don't care HOW many times I watch that kitten it is still CUTE as HELL!


----------



## Klue




----------



## Unbreakable




----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## BA




----------



## Bomboclat




----------



## Pharcyde

BA said:


>



for being a retard kendra is fucking smoking body


----------



## Bomboclat

Thizzerfershizzer said:


>



more juggalosers


----------



## Unbreakable




----------



## MrLeading




----------



## exarkann

moar picard plz


----------



## Unbreakable




----------



## exarkann

^ brilliant


----------



## Blue_Phlame

I want this to be my new avatar, but it's too large in dimensions and size.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Hey bluelight. If I donate some money, could you increase the maximum size of uploadable avatars a few more kb?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

MrLeading said:


>




What movie is that from? I'm a big fan of kids biting it never get to see it happen outside of the typical evil kid movie.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

^ House.


Blue_Phlame said:


>


----------



## His Name Is Frank

You are full of lies, *Blue Flame*. House. This guy.


----------



## His Name Is Frank




----------



## Unbreakable




----------



## His Name Is Frank




----------



## bit_pattern

Can anyone with mad GIF skillz turn this into a GIF? I would be eternally grateful.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XNlgwUNKjs


----------



## bit_pattern

D's said:


> lol i think they cancled it, to many fat people getting hurt.
> 
> 
> they see me rollin... they haten..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit fuck molly thats awesome



I once had a knife pulled on me in Ecuador and this guy in a wheelchair I'd met earlier in the night at a club chased the attacker away. Epic shit.


----------



## His Name Is Frank




----------



## Blue_Phlame

*NSFW*:


----------



## toa$t

chatroullette ftw!


----------



## silentangst

HisNameIsFrank said:


> What movie is that from? I'm a big fan of kids biting it never get to see it happen outside of the typical evil kid movie.



The Postal movie. A lot of kids bite it in that :D


----------



## Pillthrill

Kitten mittens!


----------



## Unbreakable




----------



## donkeyPUNCH

Lol wtf!


----------



## Unbreakable

Its good...!11


----------



## His Name Is Frank




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## trainwreckmolly

^thats fuckin sweet dude.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar




----------



## trainwreckmolly

ninja cat


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## lonewolf13

ninjadanslarbretabar said:


>



i sure hope there was a "No animals were hurt" disclaimer before the video showed.  otherwise i will .... actually i can't do anything but it wouldn't be cool if it was real.


----------



## steveshutt

If raw meat is more nutrient rich than cooked meat... then i guess *living* meat is likely to be even healthier still


----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## MrLeading




----------



## 8ft-Sativa




----------



## carl

^OMG that's fucking fantastic!


----------



## 8ft-Sativa

^It's a fucking insperation!

I like it how Leatherface chops the dank with his Saw!


*NSFW*: 



That's my favourite part!


----------



## Unbreakable




----------



## trainwreckmolly

8ft-Sativa said:


>



dude i had those EXACT same 2 action figures back in the day....


----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## Pharcyde

BA said:


>



excfellent


----------



## BA




----------



## exarkann

star trek gifs are the shit.

also, i dont mind feeding chickens to snakes.


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## His Name Is Frank




----------



## BA




----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## rath




----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## Blue_Phlame

Yes! Thanks for the good gifs!


----------



## HoneyRoastedPeanut

BA you're my hero :D


----------



## Bomboclat

That last one gives me a bad case of the giggly-wiggly's


----------



## GoddessLSD-XTC

World Trade Center Building Seven fell later on 9/11. It wasn't hit by an airplane but came down like a controlled demolition. Eyewitnesses (firemen) reported hearing explosions before the Twin Towers & #7 fell. No steel-framed high-rise has ever collapsed like this because of fire.





Tooooo Cute! 

EDIT: Oops, I see this one has been done before.


----------



## sgurd




----------



## Blue_Phlame

^I wish I could have orgasms like that.


----------



## iCafe

sgurd said:


>



hahahahaha


----------



## sgurd

Blue_Phlame said:


> ^I wish I could have orgasms like that.



With or without the asian martial arts butt kicker??


----------



## Blue_Phlame

I wouldn't mind with, so long as she doesn't mind playing the submissive one from time to time.


----------



## sgurd

yeah he's pretty cool %)


----------



## Bomboclat

LESS TALK MORE GIFd


----------



## Falcon

Fucking funny.


----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## BA

Klue said:


>



LOL

Bertstare!


----------



## lonewolf13

nada, i'm postwhoring so the 1st page belongs to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## BA




----------



## Dave




----------



## slortaone

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> LESS TALK MORE GIFd



holy shit thats a sensational gif


----------



## His Name Is Frank

^^That set white people back about 100 years.


----------



## 8ft-Sativa

*Amazing oi!*


----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## D's




----------



## mindtools

What about no more than 3 per post? My browser gets a lil fucked with so many gifs on one page


----------



## mindtools




----------



## 8ft-Sativa

^ That is some bangin snatch bro!
God those tit's are perfect!

_In reference to the chick spreading her clam._

/End vulgar as fuck post


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Goddamit *BA*. Do you really have to post so many at once? It took my computer over 10 minutes to download this page. Far from worth it.


----------



## BA

HisNameIsFrank said:


> Goddamit *BA*. Do you really have to post so many at once? It took my computer over 10 minutes to download this page. Far from worth it.



U mad?


----------



## D's




----------



## His Name Is Frank

BA said:


> U mad?



Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm? Nahhhhhhhhh. Just butthurt tis all. My puter's a piece of dookie.  Keep the gifs a comin.


----------



## rath




----------



## sgurd




----------



## TheLoveBandit

Busty posted this in another thread - can anyone tell me if that's Jim Carrey and what movie it is from?


----------



## We are all ONE

yes

Me, myself and Irene - classic


----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## D's

bacon!


----------



## trainwreckmolly

bacon gif ftw!


----------



## mindtools

I laughted. Hard.


----------



## D's

prepare to lol






















bahahhaah


----------



## Klue

Yep, that's from Me, Myself and Irene. Pretty intense scene if you think about it, but funny though :D


----------



## lonewolf13

the chick was shannon whirry, she did some nice b-skin movies back in the day


----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## Blue_Phlame

Add realism here


----------



## BA




----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## Klue

Whoa, I just wanted to know what a gibbous was.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lunar_phase


----------



## His Name Is Frank




----------



## JungleBeatz




----------



## Pillthrill

^lulz


----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## GoddessLSD-XTC




----------



## BA

*[/thread]*


----------



## BA

10/10


----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## brandy42

Arrogance takes a jump ? To BA


----------



## TheLoveBandit




----------



## Pans-Advocate




----------



## GoddessLSD-XTC




----------



## Pans-Advocate




----------



## lonewolf13

how do i make a .gif? do i need video file?


----------



## mindtools

Of course not, you just write a story you find funny,
---"[...]and then the cat ate whole sasuage! LOL"
save is as text file (with .txt extension),
---"funnycat.txt"
than rename the file to change extension to .gif
---funnycat.gif
and there you go!


----------



## welshmick

mindtools said:


> Of course not, you just write a story you find funny,
> ---"[...]and then the cat ate whole sasuage! LOL"
> save is as text file (with .txt extension),
> ---"funnycat.txt"
> than rename the file to change extension to .gif
> ---funnycat.gif
> and there you go!





   You are very cruel mindtools


----------



## brandy42

What happened to that sex tape ? That was the master copy. Tony D won't be happy !!!!

Neither will *?


----------



## brandy42

Silly girl didn't read the contract, and I don't need the money anyway - so lets find it and blast away for free !!!

(yep, that would make us all happy)

I expect you thought I might say that....


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Sumo!


----------



## Bomboclat




----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## Dave




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## His Name Is Frank




----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar




----------



## His Name Is Frank

^^^^I know the first two are 30 Days Of Night and Wrong Turn 2. What movie is the third gif from?


*edit: Nevermind. I found it.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

so what is it ? it looks fun


----------



## His Name Is Frank

It's called Beware:Children At Play. It's a Troma film. The good folks behind Toxic Avenger, Rabid Grannies and Class of Nuke Em High.

Here's the scene from your gif.

Here's the trailer.


----------



## Pans-Advocate




----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar




----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar




----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## BA




----------



## TheLoveBandit




----------



## TheLoveBandit




----------



## StayinAwake




----------



## TheLoveBandit




----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## Limesmoke

I made this one myself with my webcam 8D


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

omg are you getting electrocuted ??! i hope you are doing fine


----------



## Limesmoke

^ You weren't referring to me were you?


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar




----------



## Bomboclat

Limesmoke said:


> ^ You weren't referring to me were you?



That's really bad for your health, dude.


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## BA




----------



## Pans-Advocate




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## TheLoveBandit

Was trying to find some light graffitti, but it's all still jpg files 






meh...


----------



## Pans-Advocate




----------



## Blue_Phlame

From the latest YLYL thread


----------



## GoddessLSD-XTC




----------



## Dave




----------



## TheLoveBandit




----------



## TheLoveBandit




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## TheLoveBandit




----------



## TheLoveBandit




----------



## Bomboclat

*Commence blowing. your. fucking. mind.*


----------



## Blue_Phlame

At first I was like o_o

but the second time around I was like O_O


----------



## TheLoveBandit




----------



## lonewolf13

i tried looking for the chris brown/ rhianna one. always cracks me up.


----------



## papa

I could never click on this thread at home before.....my 160 meg of ram just couldn't stand the pressure....now I've got 4 meg baby!!


----------



## lonewolf13

same here papa along w/ the nature thread. just took too long to load.


----------



## papa

yeah,....my old computer was a broke dick dog...


----------



## lonewolf13

yeah my ipod had more memory  8)  my old comp had 32 gigabytes of HardDrive storage and 512 Megabytes of Ram.  w/ all the programs i basically had 17 Gigs or Storage. now i have 1 terabyte of storage and 6 Gigabytes of Ram. woohoo.


----------



## papa

now, we're so fucking modern.....I can barely stand it....


----------



## TheLoveBandit

High fives for papa & lonewolf









For the rest of you, here's duckhunt







Thank you, bye-bye.


----------



## TheLoveBandit




----------



## sgurd




----------



## vegan

^^ the first one is from the thai film chocolate
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1183252/

anyone interested in amazing martial arts should watch it
along with jeeja's next film Raging Phoenix (yes, the english title sucks)
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1551621/


kung-fu films look nice and everything, but for the most part, the action looks fake
(as in "big punch that makes you fly back  10 m but doesn't actually hurt you")

now, in those 2 ones, as in ong-bak or tom-yam-kung, you're really impressed by the performance, not by the strings

raging phoenix is especially awesome because many moves have not been seen yet.
they use a combination of taekwando, muay thai, capoeira, drunken boxing and breakdancing


----------



## sgurd

^what about the second one?


----------



## phr




----------



## lonewolf13

nice one...lol


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

lol wat


----------



## vegan

> ^what about the second one?


it says "ai pamu dole man. bananawa ueteru"
it's an independently produced short-cut empathizing the differences between western and asian culture through the role of natural foods in commercials

you're welcome


----------



## sgurd

^ thank you vegan


----------



## vegan

always a pleasure!


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

i love waterparks


----------



## MrLeading




----------



## lostNfound




----------



## Taoluo




----------



## TheLoveBandit

how to troll


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## watsons torment




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## That-Strange-Guy




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## hedorah

lonewolf13 said:


>


lol,the kid has been eating too many twinkies.


----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## Asclepius

What exactly is the significance of the top gif  with the Downs Syndrome Kid BA????


----------



## Asclepius

Someone bought me a present of a snuggie last Christmas!!!!!! Needless to say I dont like them anymore!


----------



## Asclepius

icafe said:


> hahahahaha


lmao!


----------



## TheLoveBandit

will you be mine?


C'mon....you know you want to 













Sorry, crappy GIFs   Slow day.


----------



## BIGsherm7272




----------



## TheLoveBandit




----------



## TheLoveBandit

.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## GoddessLSD-XTC




----------



## Bomboclat

What is that...new 50 cent video?


----------



## kokomo

mr president is dead


----------



## kokomo

ninjadanslarbretabar said:


>


epic win awesome trippy shit 

keep watchin this again and again while listening japanese nose/speedcore


----------



## watsons torment




----------



## MistaJeff




----------



## Dave




----------



## Larr_E

MistaJeff said:


>



Call me crazy but i'm cool with this. If a man was in his face like that then everybody would expect him to get punched. Just because its a woman shouldn't change things. There are your equal right feminist...






I shouldn't drink in the AM hours...


----------



## kokomo

*NSFW*: 







































































oh this is soooo trippy totally hypnotizing


----------



## rath




----------



## Bomboclat

20000 internets to Rath


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar




----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar




----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

lol im a cat


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar




----------



## TheLoveBandit

I suspect BA or someone may have posted this already, but if  not,


----------



## phenethylo J




----------



## BIGsherm7272

ninjadanslarbretabar said:


>


many lulz were had.


----------



## LutherF




----------



## qwe

your first post on bluelight was to post that?

we thank you for your contribution


----------



## GoddessLSD-XTC

Wonderful LutherF!


----------



## TALLY 2.0




----------



## qwe

TALLY 2.0 said:


>


a song came on when i opened this page to this pic, and im really stoned, so it all went together really well and the cat was dancing to the music, and i was like, 


fuck yeah


----------



## LutherF




----------



## rath

*NSFW*: 









Not Safe for work can't be stressed enough on this one. :D


----------



## qwe

and he cums thru the eye out the mouth lmao


----------



## mindtools




----------



## slef




----------



## Bomboclat

^ meanwhile in Chile


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Before





After


----------



## JoshE




----------



## donkeyPUNCH

^ hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## TheLoveBandit




----------



## attempt4

LutherF said:


>



 What the fuck is happening to her? It looks like she is about to have a fit or something.

But the fact that is ur first post is srs win


----------



## tambourine-man




----------



## tambourine-man




----------



## Busty St Clare




----------



## trainwreckmolly

^^I LOL'D


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## rickolasnice

2 posts up (by trainwreckmolly) = win.


----------



## ThoseUnknown

couldn't care less how old it is.......I always lol


----------



## TALLY 2.0

tambourine-man said:


>



Best scene in the history of all movies evar made. Fucking genius. Citizen Kane can kiss my ass.


----------



## RedThorn




----------



## TheLoveBandit




----------



## EbowTheLetter

That's how Australian parents help their kids build character.


----------



## silentangst

I love how casual the adult is


----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## tambourine-man

^
coooooooooool


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Every 5th cycle, you can see the man in the moon wink at you.  I think it's connected to the movement in alasdair's avatar.


----------



## EbowTheLetter




----------



## GenericMind

^That craziness is how I picture all Women being in their heads.


----------



## squidhead

*My son just got a job driving a tanker truck. Looks like it's going wonderfully!!*


----------



## silentangst




----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar




----------



## rath




----------



## tambourine-man

ninjadanslarbretabar said:


>



lol

LIKE


----------



## silentangst




----------



## lostNfound

squidhead said:


> *My son just got a job driving a tanker truck. Looks like it's going wonderfully!!*



That's some quality parallel parking.


----------



## silentangst




----------



## ThoseUnknown




----------



## qwe

omg is teh bike OK>


----------



## ThoseUnknown




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## silentangst




----------



## TheLoveBandit

LutherF said:


>



This is growing on me more and more as it sits atop this page every time I open it.  It makes me feel like I'm in a room full of nitrous whores.  I like it.



/ndtitl.





Thread contribution (may be duplicate  )


----------



## slef




----------



## slef




----------



## silentangst

Listen to Bill Hicks


----------



## silentangst

gif dump


*NSFW*: 














cute dump


*NSFW*:


----------



## atri

AVP stuff gets me everytime.


----------



## RedThorn




----------



## RedThorn




----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar




----------



## qwe

ty ninja


----------



## slef




----------



## RedThorn

^^That's awesome


----------



## slef

^no, chicks from Edinburgh are awesome. You guys have a good music scene over there imo


----------



## RedThorn

Thanks xD... I'm actually from Glasgow, but I've lived here for years and I love it.


----------



## rincewindrocks




----------



## EbowTheLetter




----------



## lonewolf13

*Do not open*

HIghly contagious. Open at own Risk


*NSFW*:


----------



## EbowTheLetter




----------



## RedThorn

^^ Brilliant


----------



## silentangst




----------



## RedThorn




----------



## squidhead

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flMYR_qeyNc&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Pans-Advocate




----------



## EbowTheLetter




----------



## junglejuice




----------



## That-Strange-Guy




----------



## silentangst




----------



## slef




----------



## slef




----------



## rincewindrocks

^^is that the mars rover?


----------



## slef

@rince


I believe so......


----------



## Keaton




----------



## slef




----------



## EbowTheLetter




----------



## atri

lol "BALLS IN YOUR FACE BITCH"


----------



## slef




----------



## slef




----------



## rollin_stoned

PEEK-A-BOOOO -braces for shit-


----------



## silentangst

*NSFW*:


----------



## slef




----------



## slef




----------



## D's




----------



## D's




----------



## silentangst




----------



## slef




----------



## TALLY 2.0

rollin_stoned said:


> PEEK-A-BOOOO -braces for shit-



That is the best thing Ive seen in a while. 

Jolly good show, ol chap.


----------



## slef




----------



## D's




----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar




----------



## His Name Is Frank

^^^Bandwith exceeded. I never get these memes.


----------



## slef




----------



## slef




----------



## morpher001




----------



## slef




----------



## RedThorn

Love it slef


*NSFW*:


----------



## slef

^cheers lol


----------



## slef




----------



## D's




----------



## slef




----------



## redballoons




----------



## slef




----------



## slef




----------



## slef




----------



## tambourine-man

D's said:


>



want moar


----------



## slef




----------



## slef




----------



## slef




----------



## D's




----------



## slef




----------



## D's




----------



## DexterMeth

Lol, niggas gone wild yo


----------



## slef




----------



## DexterMeth

Slef wins this shit for today.


----------



## slef




----------



## DexterMeth

Lol, Adult Swim? Go figure.


----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## slef




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## junglejuice

Anthony Pettis vs. Benson Henderson at WEC 53






:D


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## Bill




----------



## LivingOnValium

GINA CARANO


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Keaton




----------



## Bill

My favorite gif ever






Idk but the longer I watch this one the harder I laugh


----------



## Matt58

*NSFW*:


----------



## lostNfound




----------



## D's




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## DexterMeth

junglejuice said:


> Anthony Pettis vs. Benson Henderson at WEC 53
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :D



wow, fucking PWND


----------



## qwe

i love to see mostly naked sweaty man grabbing each others bodies on the ground in a twisted antibromance


----------



## Pans-Advocate




----------



## DexterMeth

qwe said:


> i love to see mostly naked sweaty man grabbing each others bodies on the ground in a twisted antibromance



We know you do


----------



## sgurd




----------



## D's




----------



## DexterMeth

I couldn't stop watching and laughing at the forever alone Milhouse


----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## Blaze420_

hey guys...question.i know theres a way to make a gif ur desktop background. any one know how?


----------



## D's

blaze rite click, save image as desktop.


----------



## lostNfound




----------



## Blaze420_

D's said:


> blaze rite click, save image as desktop.



i right click it and press save image as but what do i do from there? thers no option to save as background


----------



## Matt58




----------



## Bill

fsjal


----------



## squidhead

Silly *sigh* been??


----------



## squidhead

A little 'puff' for the comedown??


----------



## Blue_Phlame

^ That's cool. i'm saving that.


I have back pain. I'm just going to deal with it.


----------



## Bill




----------



## Bill




----------



## TheLoveBandit

^^Proven faked, but cool nonetheless.


----------



## Blaze420_

lol when hes flyin through the air he looks like a cat XD


----------



## atri




----------



## phenethylo J




----------



## LivingOnValium

^lol. I'm liking that one.


----------



## Lazyscience

the illusion of depth in this is amazing...to me anyway.


----------



## Lazyscience

where the fuck do you guys get all these crazy clips?


----------



## den3ial




----------



## Bill




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## qwe




----------



## qwe




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## D's




----------



## qwe

archive this amazing shit.


----------



## Blaze420_

phenethylo J said:


>



LOL the original cunt punt XD


----------



## squidhead

*/\/\/\/\ THAT is 1 disgusting, no-class, idiotic leaky snatch...if ever there was 1.*


----------

